# Finding the "experts"



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just informed that there are people on this board who have been in this "business" for years and are quite a bit more informed than the "self proclaimed" experts as I have been kindly referred to, based on my age and my experience in titling only 2 dogs in IPO and AKC.

So I would like to know who the people on this forum consider the "experts" in this "business". Or what "business" that we even are referring to in the concept of qualified "experts". Or what qualifications does someone need to meet in order to be labeled as an "expert" on this board?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rats. This could of have been a really interesting thread.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Everyone starts somewhere...if I was in the market I'd be all over a Carma pup.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd say your experienced based on the vids you have put out and the things you say which prove you train on the regular with people that know what they are doing.
Too many people on here are sucked in by all the talk and pretty pictures. You quickly learn when you get into this hobby that the talk stops when the tail gate drops. Many people that have been breeding or training for umpteen years still don't have a clue..lol. You see it in their dogs and their training.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It would also be excellent to find out how many of the "labeled experts" the other members that hold them in such high esteem have met in real life, how many of their dogs they've interacted with/seen trained, and how they have come to their conclusion that those people are truly who they say they are on this forum.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I'd say your an experienced based on the vids you have put out and the things you say which prove you train on the regular with people that know what they are doing.
> Too many people on here are sucked in by all the talk and pretty pictures. You quickly learn when you get into this hobby that the talk stops when the tail gate drops. Many people that have been breeding or training for umpteen years still don't have a clue..lol. You see it in their dogs and their training.


This was my understanding as well. I figured that being as involved in this breed as I am, I eventually would run into these experts. 

I do know that I have people who I consider as experts or extremely knowledgable, but they are not on this forum. So I'm curious as to why I haven't run into any of the internet experts in real life over my experience in this breed in the last 6 years, with the events that I've been to and the places I've gone. I'm really curious as to what standards one is held to here to be considered an "expert".

To my understanding, its just a popularity contest. The person who just says what people want to hear and put up the cutest pictures and talk the most on facebook, wins.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm not involved in the sports or performance side of dogs but when I watch videos on occasion this Ivan Balabanov character seems to be impressive. I don't know if he qualifies as an answer for the question but the dude has some pretty impressive performing dogs.


SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperG said:


> I'm not involved in the sports or performance side of dogs but when I watch videos on occasion this Ivan Balabanov character seems to be impressive. I don't know if he qualifies as an answer for the question but the dude has some pretty impressive performing dogs.
> 
> 
> SuperG


I think I'll check him out. Seems to have a good idea of whats going on


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I tend to pay attention to what the moderators have to say since they've been in the 'dog' world longer than I have. Carmspack and Moms2GSDs seem to have really great specialized knowledge banks. Lilie, Shade, Bailif, and so many others I can't recall off the top of my head always been very helpful when I posted questions. 

I don't know those who boast actually 'expert' credentials, but through everyone's help in this forum I've become a better 'expert' on my own dogs.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

What counts is getting out there and "doing" and learning everyday regardless if it's IPO or agility. The experts are out there doing the same not afraid to learn new things.
I liked your training page, I like watching your videos, I think you are extremely talented and will go on to train and breed many highly sought after dogs.
Good for you!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> *What counts is getting out there and "doing" and learning everyday regardless if it's IPO or agility. The experts are out there doing the same not afraid to learn new things.*
> I liked your training page, I like watching your videos, I think you are extremely talented and will go on to train and breed many highly sought after dogs.
> Good for you!


This is where I raise my questions...

Because the people that get the constant sarcastic, passive aggressive comments (such as myself) _ARE_ out there are doing it. But because we have been doing it for x amount of years and haven't yet made a "business" out of it (whatever that means), the internet experts on this forum (who I really can't be sure are out there and doing anything more than I am) are the ones with the snarky attitudes.

So I wonder, if I am getting flack for "pretending" to know what I'm doing, then what else could one be doing to become an "expert"?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I know of a super humble guy in here who goes by " Steve" who seems rather competent.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> what else could one be doing to become an "expert"?


You need to get endorsements and jackets littered with patches from advertisers like Nascar drivers or pro bass fishing people.

If you had a kick ass jumpsuit with your name on the back of it and something like " Team Alpo " or " The PetSmart Squad" plastered on it, that would be a good start. 


SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperG said:


> You need to get endorsements and jackets littered with patches from advertisers like Nascar drivers or pro bass fishing people.
> 
> If you had a kick ass jumpsuit with your name on the back of it and something like " Team Alpo " or " The PetSmart Squad" plastered on it, that would be a good start.
> 
> ...


Time to order a logo for the car...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Think bigger! You need a car like Ghostbusters with dog related equipment in garish colors on the roof.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I know for me the experts are the ones who have put in the work, tested their theories/methods and an can back them up with results. It is usually accompied with common sense, a willingness to adapt when necessary and the ability to explain just what it is they are looking for and hoping to achieve. I frankly believe that your (GatorDog) training thread and videos with Carma should be a pinned thread for new puppy owners. I know I learned a lot from them and refer people to them.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not a breeder so as far as expertise within breeding that's not me. I've never whelped a litter. I do know who to go to when looking for a malinois. Not so much when it comes to shepherds. 

Id go so far as to call Ivan the best dog trainer in the world at least from a bitesports perspective. He understands dogs on more levels as a whole than anyone else I have encountered. He doesn't breed gsd though.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh the drama  you can all be experts 
Why so seriouuss...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am no expert. At anything really. I may know more than others about certain subjects, but I still have lots to learn. I hope I never consider myself an expert. Though for a brief time in my 20's I thought I was. Then I got humbled. 

I offer opinions based on experience in different fields. But I often just read and learn. 

Someone is always going to know more than you. Someone is always going to think you are not qualified enough to give an opinion. Best we can do is continue learning, offer advice, and be humbled and open to others opinions. Heck I change my mind about things all the time. But you have to be open to the fact that you don't know everything(that YOU is a general YOU, not directed any one person). Cause when you think you have learned everything, what the heck else is there? 

Who cares if others think you are an expert? Really in the end, it's some nameless person on a web board. And there are a number of people on the board that rarely post on discussions, but that I personally, trust with all my training questions. They just rarely feel the need to get into the fracas that certain threads turn into.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Oh and I third Ivan. Went to a seminar with him a long time ago, and I still use what I learned from him. He was amazing!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

For the record, I keep an open mind to most anything because I know I haven't been around all that long. I just get sick of having that thrown in my face as if I have nothing to offer at all. I don't want to e an expert, but I don't think that newer people have no knowledge at all either.

The people I have considered experts are also the people with progressive thinking who are willing to recognize that this breed and the sport are constantly evolving. They recognize that just because someone hasn't been doing dog sport since the 80's doesn't mean they don't know what's going on now. 

People like Ivan and Debbie Zappia and Dave Kroyer and Fabian Robinson and Wallace Pain and Frank Phillips haven't discounted me because of my age, ever. Frank even used to offer some advice on this board, but probably recognizes all the armchair quarterbacks and the support that they get and realized how pointless is it to get involved anymore. Which is bound to happen some more when people are calling other members "self proclaimed experts" for voicing opinions based on some experience...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Please know I wasn't directing anything at you. You have accomplished a heck of a lot. Very very talented you are. I would happily look to you for advice on IPO. 

And I do know and understand where you are coming from.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Please know I wasn't directing anything at you. You have accomplished a heck of a lot. Very very talented you are. I would happily look to you for advice on IPO.
> 
> And I do know and understand where you are coming from.


NO! Not at all, lol. I'm just voicing my frustration on the mob mentality of some of the groupies in this forum. I very much respect you as well. Just trying to understand why this is the way it is..or if the people on the bandwagon understand it either.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is just a continuation of petty bickering and drama from a prev. locked thread.


----------

